# [Guide]Fertigkeitszertifkate



## Shinria (12. März 2009)

Eine weitverbreitete Frage ist immer:

Kombo skills, was ist das? wie bekomme ich das? was muss ich dafür machen?

Nun ein kleiner Guide was man braucht und wo man es sich holen kann.
Hier der Link zur Liste: Komboskillkompendium
Die Vorrausetzungen:

Einen Charackter auf Level 15(20/25/30) mit Zweitklasse auch auf 15(20/25/30).
Material skills auf 1(8/20), wahlweise können die materialen auch im AH gekauft werden.

Man kann für beide Klassen die Komboskills holen, also wählt man nicht beim Charackter erstellen die Komboskills aus, sondern erst wenn man die zweitklasse wählt.

Beispiel:
Wenn man also Priester/Magier ist kann man sich sowohl die Komboskills für den Priester als auch die für den Magier holen. Die Materiallien sind bis auf den 25/25 skill die gleichen.


*Level 15/15 Zertifikat:*
Das Level 15 Zertifikat kann man in Varanas in der Klassenhalle beim Elite Skill Trainer bekommen.
Dieser verlangt pro Zertifikat 3 Eschenderbholz, 3 Bergteufelgrassaft, 3 Zinkklumpen und 8000 Gold.
Die Materiallien sind Nähe Pioneerskolonie bis Logar zu finden.

Das Zertifikat bekommt man dann ins Inventar, danach muss man ihn erneut anreden und auf "Bring mir eine neuen Skill bei" (Learn new skill).

*Level 20/20 Zertifikat:*
Auch diese ist in Varanas in der Klassenhalle beim Elite Skill Trainer zu bekommen.
Diesmal verlangt er pro Zertifkat 3 Weidenderbholz, 3 Rote-Beetesaft, 3 Zinnklumpen und 15000 Gold.
Die Materiallien sind von Logar bis zur Brücke nach Tagena zu finden.

*Level 25/25 Zertifkat:*
Dieser Trainer steht auf dem Weg zur verlassen Abtei.
Diesmal kommt es auf die zweite Klasse an.
Zweiteklasse Priester oder Ritter -> Lebenskristalle
Zweitklasse Schurke oder Kundschafter -> Illusionskristalle
Zweitklasse Magier oder Krieger -> Harte Kristalle
Pro Zertifkat braucht man 15 Kristalle und 20000 Gold.

*Level 30/30 Zertifikat:*
Trainer steht in Silverfall.
Pro Zertifikat braucht man 3 Eischenderbholz, 3 Moxasaft, 3 Kupferklumpen und 30000 Gold.
Die Materiallien sind in Aslan zu finden, ab der Brücke beim Qilana Camp bis runter hinter Silberfall.

*Level 35/35 Zertifikat:*
Wird bald eingeführt. Informationen werden schnellstmöglichts eingebaut.

Quelle: Off. Forum


----------



## Rekrut3 (10. April 2009)

1x verklickt sry, wenn möglich bitte löschen


----------



## Rekrut3 (10. April 2009)

*Level 35/35 Zertifikat:*
 Trainer steht vor der Nekro, im Alsan Valley bei den Koordinaten 62,7 86,4.
 Die Zertifikate sind ähnlich wie bei Level 25 von der Zweitklasse abhängig.
 Die Essenzen droppen in der Nekro, jeder Mob kann sie droppen.
 Zweitklasse Priester, Ritter -> *Essenz der alten Geister*
 Zweitklasse Schurke, Kundschafter -> *Studieressenz*
 Zweitklasse Magier, Krieger -> *Spiegel Essenz*
 Pro Zertifkat braucht man *15 Essencen* und *35000 Gold*.


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

1A Guide, danke für die Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Kalryssia (14. Mai 2009)

Kleine Korrektur, schon weil sich dort:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=102693

schon jemand gewundert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




> *Level 15/15 Zertifikat:*
> [...]
> Dieser verlangt pro Zertifikat 3 Eschenderbholz, 3 Bergteufelgrassaft, 3 Zinkklumpen und 8000 Gold.
> [...]



und



> *Level 30/30 Zertifikat:*
> [...]
> Pro Zertifikat braucht man 3 Eischenderbholz, 3 Moxasaft, 3 Kupferklumpen und 30000 Gold.
> [...]



*Eschenkantkolz *ist korrekt zumindest bei der derzeitigen Version von RoM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WR^Velvet (4. Juni 2009)

*lv40/40 und 45/45 Eliteskills*

NPC Standort: Obsidian Feste - Handelszone gegenüber des Hausmädchens

*lv40/40*
Benötigt: 10 Minotaurenseele + 10 (Itemname vergessen ^^) + 42.000 Gold
_Die Minotaurenseelen bekommt ihr in Ystra von den Minotauren.
Am besten die in Snowhorn killen, droprate ist ganz ok._

_Die anderen Items bekommt ihr am Turm der tosenden Winde von den Eisechsen wo auch Ambass rum läuft.
Also etwas vorsicht wenn ihr HP mäßig nicht ganz so gut bestückt seit.
Auch hier ist eine passable Droprate vorhanden_

*lv45/45*
Benötigt: Hier braucht ihr 10 Drops die von den Harpien bekommt (Itemname vergessen) + 58.000 Gold.
_Auch hier ist die Droprate recht angenehm und das ganze ist mit 20-60min farmen locker erreicht._

Die lv40 und 45 Eliteskills sind in ca 2 Stunden komplett erledigt.
Also die mit abstand am leichteste zu erreichenden Eliteskills.


----------



## Ellistra (5. Juni 2009)

> lv40/40
> Benötigt: 10 Minotaurenseele + 10 (Itemname vergessen ^^) + 42.000 Gold



die Dinger heissen Klang des Windes



> lv45/45
> Benötigt: Hier braucht ihr 10 Drops die von den Harpien bekommt (Itemname vergessen) + 58.000 Gold.



und die heissen Heiliger Harpyiengeist


----------

